# Gun Websites



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

So with KSL now banning the sale of guns, are there any other websites that you can buy guns off of here locally? I looked at Craig's list and didn't see much on there. I am looking for a Ruger Mark 3 22 preferably stainless with a bull barrel.


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

There is:

http://utahguns.com/index.php

and

http://utahgunexchange.com/


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

As expensive as some of these have become for used stuff, you may be better off looking at new, here are two sites I have used, same owner of each, FFL in Alpine is a good guy:
http://www.davidsonsinc.com/consumers/s ... p?preview=
www.bryantsports.com


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I see hundreds, yes, hundreds of used firearms for sale almost every day and I never have or will use some online sight to purchase. Simply go to pawnshops...these guys have been selling used firearms for EVER! There are several shops around town that carry lots of guns and are good honest sellers that normally will guarantee their products. Just to name a couple...*J&N Pawn*, West Valley(these guys have lots of antique stuff but you might have to ask), *Cash America Pawn*,several around the state, *Shoppers/Sportsman*, especially their West Jordan store,* Hy & Mike Pawn*, several locations(I like the Midvale guys). I am sure their are many others but these are stores I frequent often.
Stop lamenting the KSL sight, all I ever saw on there was a bunch of guys that wanted way to much for their stuff and never gave any guarantee what so ever.


----------



## Squigie (Aug 4, 2012)

BPturkeys said:


> Stop lamenting the KSL sight, all I ever saw on there was a bunch of guys that wanted way to much for their stuff and never gave any guarantee what so ever.


If you want a guarantee, buy new. :roll:


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for the info Squigie but I thought this thread was about places to buy "used" firearms, places like KSL. I just wanted to inform and remind members of another resource that is available. I think most of us know about the guarantees offered by manufactures on new weapons but many people may not be aware that most pawnshops offer very good return policies. I do recommend that you ask the shop about their return policy before you buy although.
Another point about buying from a pawnshop...you know the gun is not stolen. Everything that pawnshops take in, that includes guns, are reported to and checked against the state data base to assure they are not reported stolen. That, I guarantee you, does NOT take place for guns being sold by individuals selling online or for that matter, at gun shows.


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

It seems like there are four or five sites that have popped up to replace KSL's site. Don't live the idea if having to go to multiple ones. Kind if has made me lose interest in searching for guns.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Turkey if you like pawn shops that is fine and it is another great way to locate a gun you are wanting. On the other hand I can't shop pawn shops from my living room, I could call each shop I guess and ask but it still is not as convenient as just going online. Also if you are trying to sell a gun online is usually better than a pawn shop because pawn shops always are going to pay you less cause they have to make a profit.
I don't use KSL for anything anymore because of there decision to make an irrational leftist move and pull the gun sales category. If selling these used guns KSL was an issue, I'm sure they would mention how many killings have been made by guns purchased on KSL! As for seeing if it is stolen just check the serial before you by it, no different than getting the title when buying a used boat.


----------

